# Boy puppies



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I have wanted to ask this question for about 6 weeks but for some reason can't. I don't even know how to describe it. Here goes.... Hendrix smells like pee ALL THE TIME! :surprise: Well not all of him but when I pick him up and turn him over. The problem is that little string of hair on his little "thingy". It gets wet when he goes and stays wet until we bathe him. This is only my second puppy in life and the girl never had this problem. So what I want to know is, are we supposed to cut that string of hair? Like the sani-cut on his butt? Or is the answer to wipe him each time he pees? And if we wipe, how do we avoid irritating that sensitive area? I've never felt so dumb as I do right now. :crying:


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Carefully trim the long hairs, that will help. My boys have always had the hair on their tummy and bottom sani trimmed and I’ve never noticed a pee smell.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't noticed that problem with Scout. The groomer lightly shaves his underside and that area which I'm sure helps. Occasionally I clean that area off with Pure paws no rinse shampoo. 😉


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Some boys get pee on the insides of their legs so some people leave a "wick" (which is what you are describing) Kodi has never gotten pee on the insides of his legs, and the wick gets stained and yucky. So I keep his trimmed short. You can try it both ways and see what works best for you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah keep short but not real short.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah keep short but not real short.


Yes!!! It's easy to give them "razor burn" on those tender little parts!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to clean with the no-rinse shampoo until his next grooming appointment and then turn the "wickumcision" over to the professionals :wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm going to clean with the no-rinse shampoo until his next grooming appointment and then turn the "wickumcision" over to the professionals :wink2:


ound:


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

It's the opposite for me. Link (boy with uncut wick) never smells, it is Zelda (girl) who'd get pee all over her inside thighs hair. OTOH the boy mini schnauzer somehow manage to pee all over himself lifting leg.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you . . .


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm going to clean with the no-rinse shampoo until his next grooming appointment and then turn the "wickumcision" over to the professionals :wink2:


I have Loki's tummy shaved fairly close, he hates having it brushed and you really can't tell how short the hair is when he standing up. (Plus, I love how soft it is when I rub his tummy.) The groomer trims the wick fairly short and he keeps it pretty clean but if it gets yucky - I use the Earth Bath wipes to clean it. I also use the wipes to clean his face.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

abi38 said:


> It's the opposite for me. Link (boy with uncut wick) never smells, it is Zelda (girl) who'd get pee all over her inside thighs hair. OTOH the boy mini schnauzer somehow manage to pee all over himself lifting leg.


I have the same problem with Truffles. I blow dry, brush and dust her with Johnson's Cornstarch Baby Powder. &#128522;


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 2 little boys and I found that neutering significantly reduced the “boy” smell and belly washes between bathes keep them fresh!


----------

